# 2006 Allez Elite worth it?



## InlawBiker (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm looking at a used 2006 Allez for cheap as a 3rd bike, can someone let me know if I'm just wasting my time and money with this bike?

I mostly MTB, and I have a steel Kona commuter that I put a lot of miles on. My wife and friends are training for centuries on fancy carbon bikes and I hate lugging along on my steel touring bike with them, thus the el-cheapo 3rd bike route.

To be honest I'm already faster than they are on my heavy bike because I ride a lot more, but I still think it'd be fun to have a racy bike for the weekends.

So, am I wasting my time on this old bike? It has 105 level components. I can get it for real cheap but would it be worth it to buy something more modern?

Thanks!


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I had a what was either an '05 or '06 Allez elite. Should be 105 9 speed. Mine was red with white graphics. I still think those were some of my favorite looking bikes ever. If it is in good shape there is certainly no reason to not ride the heck out of it. I did many long rides and still my personal longest ride (137mi) on it. The only thing I will say is they are very twitchy. There is not much other than number gears that would be much different than a newer bike. I sold mine and bought a Caad 9 wich I liked better. 
How much is he asking?


----------



## InlawBiker (Nov 11, 2013)

After buying the bike, putting on a new chain and cassette, rubber, tape and cables I should be out around $450 give or take. I'll see what happens, this is the red & white one you're thinking of I think.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

2006 ain't an old bike. My daily ride is a 2006 with 105. My weekend ride is a 1996 with 2006 components.

2006 105 is 10-speed. (5600 series) The only difference in the newer stuff is that it's 11-speed and instead of the "flying" shift cables, they run under the bartape. Chains, cassettes and whatnot are still plentiful and should be for a long time. 

The one quirk of that era of 105 is that the shift levers--the right one in particular--eat shift cables. Rather than wait for them to snap, I just replace mine every spring or every 2000 miles or so, whichever comes first. Five dollars and a half-hour of time is cheap insurance against having to struggle home stuck in the 12.

As for the frame, at the entry level about the only thing that's changed in 10 years is paint and decals.

Buy the bike, ride the hell out of it, feed it a new right shift cable every now and again, and it'll last you for another decade or more.


----------



## InlawBiker (Nov 11, 2013)

Bruce and TK thanks for the advice. Hopefully this deal works out.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

https://kolo.cz/media/katalog/2006/full_spc06_allez_elite27v.jpg
This it? Damn Specialized had a nice graphic then. The silver Ultegra version and yellow DA versions were sweet too. I'll pm you where to mail my check. 👍💰


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

You didn't say what the seller was asking, but here's a link to the bike for reference. Reference *only*, because used bike prices vary by region, among many other factors (upgrades, condition....)

2006 Specialized Allez Elite Triple - New and Used Bike Value


----------



## jgilesband (Feb 4, 2016)

My first road bike was a red 2004 Allez Comp (ultegra) and I loved that bike so much I bought the misses a 2004 Allez Elite (105). It was a great aggressive bike. Handled really well and was a comfy bike on long rides. Power transfer was great too. I recommend.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

brucew said:


> The one quirk of that era of 105 is that the shift levers--the right one in particular--eat shift cables.


This seems to be a problem with the 5700 shifters. What is interesting is I have a friend with these who chews up the cable every 1,500 miles, while mine lasted over 3,200 miles with no sign of wear. I'm wondering if it's not just a certain lot.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

And if it's the triple, it is 9 speed not 10. You can change out the cranks and front derailleur to make it a double. I still have the Ultegra front I had put on that bike in my parts drawer.


----------



## InlawBiker (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks, I did use the Bluebook value to make an offer. He was evasive about the age of the bike. I figured out it was a 2006 and made him a fair offer, based on the work it obviously needs but now he's ignoring me.

There is no shortage of 105 level aluminum bikes so I'll keep looking / 2010 Specialized Allez Elite

Thanks all!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

InlawBiker said:


> Thanks, I did use the Bluebook value to make an offer. He was evasive about the age of the bike. I figured out it was a 2006 and made him a fair offer, based on the work it obviously needs but now he's ignoring me.
> 
> There is no shortage of 105 level aluminum bikes so I'll keep looking / 2010 Specialized Allez Elite
> 
> Thanks all!


If he's being evasive, that's a red flag. Good move to pass. There will be other opportunities.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

As others have said, there's no shortage of good 10 year old 105 or higher level bikes. I'd recommend just doing a routine search on ebay for a while - Cannondale, Specialized, Trek, Giant, Felt, Bianchi, Raleigh, etc. etc. all make very nice aluminum frames and frankly should be viewed as commodities. You'll get an idea what fair market value is (ebay "sold" price + shipping) for whatever level of components and wheels you're looking for. 

Be sure to pay attention to the wheels in addition to the component group as they can represent $100+/- on a used bike even at that level. I bought a bike once and thought I had a smoking deal, but it turned out to be "merely" a fair price because I hadn't noticed that the seller had kept the original high-endish wheels and replaced them with some perfectly fine, but cheaper, brand new wheels for the sale. I was still happy, but a little wiser nonetheless. (still running the wheels 10 years later, so I'm OK).

I'd base local pricing, offers, etc. on ebay comparables that rather than those "blue book" type of things if you don't have a lot of local options. Because in the absence of a lot of local alternatives in the quality/price range you're looking for, ebay is your main alternative to a local sale and therefore the price setter. Bicycle blue books are worthless. Pay attention to shipping of course in your calculation of the deal. Some sellers are a lot better at minimizing shipping compared to others, and your local comparisons of course would be to ebay selling price (look at sold listings) plus shipping.

I've bought three bikes - actually one bike and two frames - on ebay and have been completely happy. You can get a feeling for the condition of the bike after you've looked at a few listings and photos, and I've never had a single little problem with high (>98%) rated sellers. Good sellers make a good faith effort to fairly represent the bike in description and photos. 

Of course we always look for incredible deals, but smart ebay shopping, for me, is more a chance to get something I can't get locally. I'm always happy with a fair price and don't expect a steal every time.


----------

